# Protección de corto circuito para amplificador.



## tole (Ene 27, 2007)

Estoy un buscando circuito de protección contra corto circuito para ser utilizados en mi amplificador con mosfet.

alguien puede ayudarme por favor


----------



## elmario (Feb 12, 2007)

Hola, Tole

Fijate aca: http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/realisations.htm
aparte tenes powers y demas cosas relacionadas con los mosfet muy interesantes, yo arme el amp de 100 w y es un caño.
Saludos


----------



## cryingwolf (Ene 13, 2010)

se que es muy viejo. pero tambien busco una proteccion para amplificador, en la pagina hay muchos proyectos interesantes (en valla a saber que idioma) pero no vi el tipo de proteccion que buscaba.


----------



## Sagelectro (Ene 24, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro,yo e probado y con muy buenos resultados la proteccion contra cortocircuito que posteo un amigo del foro,el circuito esta acompañado de un amplificador de 900w en 2 ohm yo adapte la proteccion a el amplificador de elliot sound proyecto 68 y anda de lujo


----------



## palomo (Ene 24, 2010)

Bienvenido Al foro Sagaelectro, estaria bien que portearas esa proteccion o nos dejaras el enlace, ay muchos en el foro que busacan una que controle voltajes altos.


saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2010)

aca ay una protecion ,el pcb es de otra con pic 16f84 que no es contra corto de salida pero controla temperatura ,fusibles de fuente ,cc en salida ademas apaga y enciende la fuente del amplificador con un pulsador o suich,se puede ampliar para que controle corto en salida ,pero no lo ise todabia ,mas adelante voy a mejorarlo o metan mano ustedes con los sensores y yo me encargo del progama,
por aca esta el  protector no pude subei de vuelta el archivo asi que miren ay
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ontrol-fusibles-temperatura-30259/#post245220


----------



## Sagelectro (Ene 31, 2010)

hola,de aca saque el circuito-www.forosdeelectronica/f34/index14.html/ y el titulo es,funciona amplificador de 900w?                                                                       

saludos:


----------

